# Cautionary Tale for Children



## Scott (Oct 27, 2004)

I stumbled accross this book and wanted to recommend it:

Jim, Who Ran Away from His Nurse, and Was Eaten by a Lion
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0316138150/103-3135171-6447857

It is a short story about a boy who disobeys his nanny (nurse) at the zoo and gets eaten by a lion because of his disobedience. 

While intended to be satirical, the virtue of this book is that (like in real life) the kid of disobeys can encounter serious, even fatal, problems. It seems that most modern stories (whether written, cartoons, or whatever) always have everything come out ok in the end. The kid who does something wrong comes to the verge of a serious consequence but everything works out in the end. The coming to the verge is supposed to act as a teaching tool. I don't think it works very well.

Scott

[Edited on 10-27-2004 by Scott]


----------

